# Help for Tecumseh tc-300 2hp 49cc



## buzzbomb (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi all :wave: , I've been given an ice auger with a 2 yr old tecumceh tc-300 that keeps dying out and occasionally drips gas out the bottom. I want to check the diaphram for holes, and I want to adjust (play with :freak: ) the idle and air screws. Are those the little red things recessed in the black case on the bottom? Do I have to remove the carb/gas tank, etc to get at that diaphram? And....is there an online repair manual for this engine? I've already replaced the cracked spark plug boot and re-wound the starter cord but can't seem to keep it running. I've read a bunch of stuff about how the carbs varnish up from having gas left in them but I'm scared that if I take the carb apart to clean I'll never get it back together so I'd like to check the diaphram first and see if I can _adjust_ it back to good running condition. There's so many of these motors around I'm surprised I haven't found tons of repair manuals in pdf in my searches. Thanks in advance, Richard


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

your probally going to have to put a kit in it you can do it its not hard @ all


----------



## daddyf14 (Mar 2, 2008)

hi where do you find this online repair manual pleas help


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

daddyf14 said:


> hi where do you find this online repair manual pleas help



http://www.cpdonline.com/694782.pdf


----------

